# Snack Stick Question



## melleram (Feb 11, 2009)

Well I've made a few batches of sticks with 17 mm casings with success.  My normal supplier is out of 17 mm but sells 19mm.  They also sell the snack stick kits that use 21 mm that seems kind of big to me.  Has anyone used the 19mm or 21 mm casings??


----------



## rodbuilder (Feb 11, 2009)

I use sheeps casings 20-22mm and they work just fine...

Good luck with your sticks.  I will be doing some next week if I ever get caught up on all my other projects...


----------



## minn.bill (Feb 11, 2009)

Ive used 19mm and sheep casing.they work just fine but i to wish i could get some 17 or smaller.


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 11, 2009)

I used to use 19mm, but now I use 17 mm. I like them much better
I get them out of Florida here the link to the place I get them http://www.mysuperiorkitchengadgets.com/
she used to have them on ebay but now sells direct
send her an email and she will send you a quote for what you want


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 11, 2009)

I do the 19's but would like to try 17's, I like the idea,  smaller the better ...


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 12, 2009)

My last batch were with 21mm. Thats all I can get locally, (and they really stick me for them) Anything smaller than 19 mm won't fit on my 3/8in. tube anyway. I like them about the same.


----------



## blzafour (Feb 16, 2009)

I use the 21mm casings for my snack sticks. They are the smallest I can get to fit on my stuffing horn.


----------

